
Killing Lone Cancer Cells Using Alpha-Particles - superbaconman
http://thefutureofthings.com/3182-killing-lone-cancer-cells-using-alpha-particles/
======
gus_massa
It looks like an interesting idea, but the article is not clear about how
advanced is the investigation. The devil is in the details, it's not easy to
transform an interesting idea into a reliable treatment. Did they have test in
vitro? Rats? Which kind of cancer?

------
superbaconman
This a gun made for cancel.

